# Wine sur Catalina pour ouvrir un fichier .exe



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

espérant être au bon endroit pour lancer cette discussion, j'aimerais  pouvoir utiliser un logiciel que j'avais sur mon pc auparavant, sur mon nouvel Imac.(je l'ai sur une clé usb et, depuis, installé sur mon Mac.

n'étant pas expert dans ce domaine, j'ai pu trouver une appli qui semblait simple d'utilisation: Winebottler.
lorsque j'ai reçu mon Imac, vendredi, j'avais la version El capitan.Jai donc téléchargé Win et j'ai réussi à ouvrir mon fichier. Seulement, j'ai effectué une mise à jour juste après et donc installé Catalina.
Le problème est que, maintenant, cela ne fonctionne plus car le lien pour télécharger Win s'arrêtait à la version Mojave.
Pensez vous que, dans les semaines à venir, l'application sera dispo pour la version Catalina?


----------



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2019)

ou bien , situation intermédiaire: passer sur Mojave où je n'aurais pas de problème pour exécuter ce fichier.
Seul soucis,je n'ai jamais installé Mojave car j'ai reçu l'Imac avec El capitan et je suis passé direct sur Catalina (n'ayant pas trouvé d'autres versions que la plus récente).


----------



## ysengrin85 (17 Février 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> ou bien , situation intermédiaire: passer sur Mojave où je n'aurais pas de problème pour exécuter ce fichier.
> Seul soucis,je n'ai jamais installé Mojave car j'ai reçu l'Imac avec El capitan et je suis passé direct sur Catalina (n'ayant pas trouvé d'autres versions que la plus récente).



Bonjour, 
Je suis dans la même situation que vous. Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?


----------



## sinbad21 (17 Février 2020)

Wine ne fonctionne pas sous Catalina, parce que c'est une application 32 bits. En fait, il y a bien une version 64 bits de Wine, mais elle ne marche pas. Quand on la lance elle est incapable d'exécuter quoi que ce soit. Cela vient je pense de ce que Wine exécute un Windows XP, et que tout est 32 bits là-dedans.

Je pense que le mieux pour toi est de trouver l'installeur de Mojave et de l'installer. Ou alors tu pourrais essayer dans le Terminal la commande suivante, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit reconnue sous El Capitan :
	
	



```
softwareupdate --ignore "macOS Catalina"
```
Peut-être à ce moment-là te proposera-t-il Mojave.


----------



## ericse (17 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Il y a une version commerciale de Wine qui s'appelle CrossOver et qui est compatible Catalina.
Sinon tu peux installer Windows sur ton Mac et faire fonctionner ton Application avec (mais ça prends beaucoup plus de ressources que Wine/CrossOver)


----------



## pouppinou (17 Février 2020)

As-tu essayé CrossOver ?
Edit: Grillé


----------



## JChris64 (17 Février 2020)

ysengrin85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis dans la même situation que vous. Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?



je suis passé sur mojave et cela fonctionne. Comme Mojave me convient, je ne passe pas sur catalina et donc je peux profiter de cs6 encore une bon moment.


----------



## PSfire (13 Octobre 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> As-tu essayé CrossOver ?
> Edit: Grillé


Bonjour, j'ai moi aussi eu les même soucis avec Wine sur Catalina c'est donc désespéré que j'ai essayé ta méthode et figure toi que CrossOver a fonctionné niquel ! Merci à toi MA BOI


----------



## JChris64 (8 Novembre 2020)

PSfire a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai moi aussi eu les même soucis avec Wine sur Catalina c'est donc désespéré que j'ai essayé ta méthode et figure toi que CrossOver a fonctionné niquel ! Merci à toi MA BOI


mais crossover est payant, c'est ca?


----------



## maxou56 (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> mais crossover est payant, c'est ca?


Bonsoir,
Oui, ainsi que chaque nouvelle version. Il y a 14jours d'essaie.
Mais avec Catalina et Big Sur quid des exécutables 32bit??

Sinon il y a aussi la virtualisation.
Par exemple avec VMware 12 player (gratuit) et windows 10 (qu'on peut installer sans licence). C'est plus lourd, mais ça fonctionnera car c'est un vrai windows, alors qu'avec wine (et dérivés) c'est aléatoire/partielle.


----------

